# UG 2022 Summer Poolside Shredz



## TeddyBear (Dec 27, 2021)

-title courtesy of @The Phoenix 

It’s nearly New Years, and as we approach 2022, many will begin transitioning their goals towards recompositioning, cutting, or otherwise preparing for the inevitable shirtless seasons of Spring and Summer.

A few guys have already suggested that their winter bulk has or will conclude shortly, in order to keep forum threads manageable and timely, this thread will serve as the 2022 “cut” thread.

This thread is a place for everyone to encourage one another as they pursue their own goals: post updates, ask questions, compliment each other with “looking sick, brah”, and other gym bro support.

This thread will officially begin January 1st, 2022. But you’re welcome to join any time and you’re welcome to pursue whichever goals you’d like, though many will be cutting fat, dropping water weight, and shaving body hair to show the world that they weren’t just hibernating this past winter: they were bodybuilding.


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 27, 2021)

*Personally*, I have ended my blast yesterday and will be entering a cruise for at least a few months.

I’m weighing around 208-212 lbs and I’m going to try to slowly push closer 220. I very much suspect that as I enter a cruise that despite my efforts I’ll probably stabilize closer to 200. Therefore, I am not planning on cutting. I prefer being bigger and would rather be even more so.

This spring I intend to maintain what I’ve added this winter, I’ll probably naturally recomp a little bit. But I want my size. I’ll probably drop some water weight, but I don’t plan on dropping very much fat, and I don’t plan on shaving down either.

Goal is to still look a little thick this spring, rather than lean. I hope as I come off the Deca, that I’ll pick up even more vascularity as my shoulders and arms still have some veins after my bulk.


----------



## CJ (Dec 27, 2021)

I shaved, dropped 37 lbs, cut is complete. 🤣


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 27, 2021)

I am coming down (off mast) bulk in a couple week too, and eventual all by end of January.  Will eventual cut it prior to some other medical tasks I need to take care of which will keep me away from the gym for about 5 weeks.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 27, 2021)

Man, someone is overly eager 🤣🤣🤣.

Even though my winter bulk is wrapping up, I won't be anywhere close to beginning a cut. There's this little thing called a maintenance phase to let your body get used to holding onto the mass that was gained. I need to do that for a few months first.

For all those ready to begin their cut starting January 1st, I wish you good luck and nothing but pure fat loss to come! 😁


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 27, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Man, someone is overly eager 🤣🤣🤣.
> 
> Even though my winter bulk is wrapping up, I won't be anywhere close to beginning a cut. There's this little thing called a maintenance phase to let your body get used to holding onto the mass that was gained. I need to do that for a few months first.
> 
> For all those ready to begin their cut starting January 1st, I wish you good luck and nothing but pure fat loss to come! 😁


i agree.  I won't be in a rush to shred, but to maintain off-cycle by continuing to eat.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 27, 2021)

dted23 said:


> *Personally*, I have ended my blast yesterday and will be entering a cruise for at least a few months.
> 
> I’m weighing around 208-212 lbs and I’m going to try to slowly push closer 220. I very much suspect that as I enter a cruise that despite my efforts I’ll probably stabilize closer to 200. Therefore, I am not planning on cutting. I prefer being bigger and would rather be even more so.
> 
> ...


Good plan on maintaining instead of cutting this year. Small word of advice, specifically for you... stop looking at the scale so much. I feel like it fucks with your; dted23's, head too much. Pay more attention to composition and how you look on the mirror.

In addition to continuing maintenance, I think not paying attention to the scale will be better for your mental health over all.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 27, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Good plan on maintaining instead of cutting this year. Small word of advice, specifically for you... stop looking at the scale so much. I feel like it fucks with your; dted23's, head too much. Pay more attention to composition and how you look on the mirror.
> 
> In addition to continuing maintenance, I think not paying attention to the scale will be better for your mental health over all.


I agree.  I was getting to concerned to notice i was maintaining the same weight by getting denser and harder.  That's what mast does.


----------



## Yano (Dec 27, 2021)

When the time  comes your all gonna have to teach me how to cut proper , I do not lose mass or fat easily I got the metabolism of a sloth. It goes on fairly easy but trying to get it off ,, is miserable.


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 28, 2021)

I created the thread TO ASSERT DOMINANCE, also because Phoenix suggested it.

I’m def not cutting at all.

I know the scale is just one factor, but I get so caught in my head that I cling to OBJECTIVE goals that are numerical. Scale and PR for instance. I know they’re limited in value for data, but it’s what I have beyond “I look good today”, “I look skinny fat today”.

I’m now on Day 5 without the gym which makes me anxious.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 28, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I created the thread TO ASSERT DOMINANCE, also because Phoenix suggested it.
> 
> I’m def not cutting at all.
> 
> ...


i think we are all headed in the same direction.  It's part of the balance we want to maintain with out sups.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 28, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I created the thread TO ASSERT DOMINANCE, also because Phoenix suggested it.
> 
> I’m def not cutting at all.
> 
> ...


You're problem is you place more emphasis on the scale than you do on the mirror. To the point where you destroy yourself mentally. 

Do what you like, but over time it's clear that your emphasis on numbers is holding you back. For you specifically, it's just another thing for you to needlessly stress over.

You've already acknowledged you agree this is a problem. Now act on it and try to stop chasing arbitrary numbers.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 28, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> i think we are all headed in the same direction.  It's part of the balance we want to maintain with out sups.


Honestly, I don't think this is a normal mindset. That kind of thinking is exactly what gets people into the pitfall of being on a perma-cycle.

So bad for mental health, bad for physical health. 

Fixing it is easier said than done.. all outsiders can do is point it out while giving each other a friendly kick to the balls. Hopefully eventually the idea will take root after the testicular swelling goes down 😂


----------



## CJ (Dec 28, 2021)

My fat loss phase starts April 1st, at the earliest. But I'll cheer you fellas on!!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 31, 2021)

Although this isn’t a progress photo of my summer shred, this is a throwback #TBT to last summer’s pool side challenge.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 31, 2021)

I have a feeling like I'll be posting in here a lot as I slowly lose my will to live coming into contest shape. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 1, 2022)

Count Juicey in...😈







Went from 190 to 220, now it's time to drop some lbs and see what's what...

don't have a targeted weight...I could care less about #'s...In it for the looks

Throwback link (sort-of)
Juicey Bulk

*Edit*
Yes...I still haven't clipped my toe nails yet 👿


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> -title courtesy of @The Phoenix
> 
> It’s nearly New Years, and as we approach 2022, many will begin transitioning their goals towards recompositioning, cutting, or otherwise preparing for the inevitable shirtless seasons of Spring and Summer.
> 
> ...



I'm planning a February or March bulkMarch dependant on bloodwork,
But I'll cheer you on.
I'll hard cut in probably May or June


Send0 said:


> Good plan on maintaining instead of cutting this year. Small word of advice, specifically for you... stop looking at the scale so much. I feel like it fucks with your; dted23's, head too much. Pay more attention to composition and how you look on the mirror.
> 
> In addition to continuing maintenance, I think not paying attention to the scale will be better for your mental health over all.


Mirror is all that matters
I only use to scale to dial in nutrition slightly.
If I look better and the scale is dropping, up the food.
If I look better and the scale is going up... fucking stick to it
If I go down and look worse, fucking panic time.


The Phoenix said:


> I agree.  I was getting to concerned to notice i was maintaining the same weight by getting denser and harder.  That's what mast does.



Mast is great for that, and you'll really see the difference when the Deca is out of your system,



CJ275 said:


> My fat loss phase starts April 1st, at the earliest. But I'll cheer you fellas on!!!



Not a bad plan, But I personally find it too difficult to maintain a perfect physique for too long.
I like to peak hard in July and august, taper off in mid September,
I dont have the mental strength to begin a cut in april and maintain strict nutrition until September,
My fucking hat comes off to you


The Phoenix said:


> Although this isn’t a progress photo of my summer shred, this is a throwback #TBT to last summer’s pool side challenge.



Looking solid
NGL
I'm fucking jealous of your teardrop
I cant grow my inner quad for the life of me.
Also, you look meaner than I thought LOL
I say that mostly because I'm a Bald guy with a big fucking beard/Inked up etc.
But I'm such a happy go lucky bitch

So I feel ya, lol







Side note, my goal for this May/June is 230 leanISH
So I'll be running a clean bulk with 750mg Test and Proviron
If I can maintain most of my current physique, ill be quite pleased, will put me in solid spot for a cut
If I drop to a hard 220 from 230, I ought to be pretty solid

Current at 225ish
Still some muffin top action after I've gotten a little fat over the past month or so lol.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 2, 2022)

@silentlemon1011 
Interesting, my cycle was Deca, Test, and Mast.

I know, it was a ton.

You’re suggesting that I may look more solid as the Deca goes? Scale wise, if I lose more than 5lbs of water weight (which I don’t think I have left) I’d be the same weight as precycle.

You think I may have some hard muscle built up?


----------



## Send0 (Jan 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> @silentlemon1011
> Interesting, my cycle was Deca, Test, and Mast.
> 
> I know, it was a ton.
> ...


It is possible to put on muscle without the scale even moving. I've been saying this to you for ages... But sure as soon as someone else eludes to it suddenly you are receptive.

I am hurt by this 😢


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> @silentlemon1011
> Interesting, my cycle was Deca, Test, and Mast.
> 
> I know, it was a ton.
> ...


I have a very similar experience in my 2020 winter Deva/Mast/Test run

Scale only moved a few lbs, 
But about 7 or 8 weeks after final pin, I looked in the. mirror and was like.. holy fuck
Turned out to be a serious unintended recomp, I only ate around 300cals surplus, but man, did it make some big changes
Was a fantastic cycle for how I felt and I was really happy with the results ince the Deca left my system



Send0 said:


> It is possible to put on muscle without the scale even moving. I've been saying this to you for ages... But sure as soon as someone else eludes to it suddenly you are receptive.
> 
> I am hurt by this 😢



It's because recomps are so fuxking hard.
Only time I've ever achieved a recomp is purely accidental
It's like the unicorn of AAS
for me at least


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I created the thread TO ASSERT DOMINANCE, also because Phoenix suggested it.
> 
> I’m def not cutting at all.
> 
> ...



I hear ya. I’m recovering from some upper respiratory infection (not covid somehow). Have not been to the gym for 8 days now. Already down 6 pounds. I know it’s probably all water weight plus my appetite has been essentially non existent. The scale can definitely be your enemy. Good luck to all the bros on their way into the cut phase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I'm planning a February or March bulkMarch dependant on bloodwork,
> But I'll cheer you on.
> I'll hard cut in probably May or June
> 
> ...


I assume you are 6-2, 6-3, i saw your initial photo and you have some mass on.  that's why I thought you had more of a powerlifter build (i kinda have a beefy bb'er build-powerlifter mix because of my height 5-7).  In either case, you look great beefy big or shredded.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 2, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I assume you are 6-2, 6-3, i saw your initial photo and you have some mass on.  that's why I thought you had more of a powerlifter build (i kinda have a beefy bb'er build-powerlifter mix because of my height 5-7).  In either case, you look great beefy big or shredded.



6'1"
I was walking around at around 245ish in those pics
Did not feel good lol
You'll see, I was and still am lacking severely in the Teardrop department lol


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Looking solid
> NGL
> I'm fucking jealous of your teardrop
> I cant grow my inner quad for the life of me.
> ...



Please post your quad so I can critique and i can advise you on what to do.  I have a certain way I work those out that most people don't understand because they are so orthodoxed to what they do or have been taught.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 2, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Please post your quad so I can critique and i can advise you on what to do.  I have a certain way I work those out that most people don't understand because they are so orthodoxed to what they do or have been taught.







My leg workouts consist of squats
Lots of squats
Maybe I'll hamstring curl or leg extension
But mainly just squats lol


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> View attachment 16835
> View attachment 16836
> 
> 
> ...



I like your outer quads (sweep)

You can improve the upper femoris and the teardrop by doing single leg press.  If you want to bring it out even further, angle your foot slightly inward (about 15-30 degrees inward), you will see the separation of the upper femoris and the teardrop.  Also, super with delayed seated squads (foot contraption or up against the wall - 90 degrees).


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 2, 2022)

Yo this is always a awesome thread that someone starts at the beginning of the new year.
I can dig it.
Just getting back in the board after a long hiatus. My wife had some serious medical problems and it put a husky in everything… she is doing much better, but as I yup this we are both sitting here watching Cobra Kia with covid.. fucknit. I got a head cold. I still banged my test/ deca shot before.. 
I am ramping up for a full blast. Will run it till Feb March and then roll it right into a summer body. I don’t like to say cut because I have never really been shredded. So good luck to all. Happy Nee Year.. may everyone be healthy and follow there own path..


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Yo this is always a awesome thread that someone starts at the beginning of the new year.
> I can dig it.
> Just getting back in the board after a long hiatus. My wife had some serious medical problems and it put a husky in everything… she is doing much better, but as I yup this we are both sitting here watching Cobra Kia with covid.. fucknit. I got a head cold. I still banged my test/ deca shot before..
> I am ramping up for a full blast. Will run it till Feb March and then roll it right into a summer body. I don’t like to say cut because I have never really been shredded. So good luck to all. Happy Nee Year.. may everyone be healthy and follow there own path..
> ...


glad to see you back bro.


----------



## Everose24 (Jan 2, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> I shaved, dropped 37 lbs, cut is complete. 🤣


🤣🤣  this hits home sad to say.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> I shaved, dropped 37 lbs, cut is complete.



Post; let’s see what you look like under all that fur, Chewy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ (Jan 2, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Post; let’s see what you look like under all that fur, Chewy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> View attachment 16854



You Pig !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 2, 2022)

Thanks CJ for your instructional videos.


----------



## TomJ (Jan 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> It is possible to put on muscle without the scale even moving. I've been saying this to you for ages... But sure as soon as someone else eludes to it suddenly you are receptive.
> 
> I am hurt by this


Can confirm. I'm actually 7lbs bellow my peak weight and look WAY bigger and Fuller now even though I've been off cycle for a couple weeks now

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Jan 2, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Can confirm. I'm actually 7lbs bellow my peak weight and look WAY bigger and Fuller now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Yep, it's not easy to achieve but it's possible. Anytime I've had this occur, it always happens purely by accident 😂.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 2, 2022)

I’m really deflated and pale, feeling real skinny fat and DYEL. Gonna change my car’s oil, and hit the gym today to do something productive.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> View attachment 16858
> View attachment 16859
> 
> Thanks CJ for your instructional videos.


@CJ275 (i assume that who it is) has the upper femoris popping out saying "look at me"  LOL  awesome work bro!


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 2, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> @CJ275 (i assume that who it is) has the upper femoris popping out saying "look at me"  LOL  awesome work bro!



That’s Julian “Titanium” Hernandez, a UK BB’er, I’m pals with him on Insta now. I’m not gonna pay him for coaching, but he’s a nice dude.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Spoilers: that’s not CJ.
> That’s Julian “Titanium” Hernandez, a UK BB’er, I’m pals with him on Insta now. I’m not gonna pay him for coaching, but he’s a nice dude.


i can guarantee you he does single leg presses.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 2, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> i can guarantee you he does single leg presses.


As soon as my glute allows me to get in and out of the car without bracing and using the handle, I’ll start hitting legs again.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> As soon as my glute allows me to get in and out of the car without bracing and using the handle, I’ll start hitting legs again.


when i was on insta, i used to the physique guys what i am gonna tell you #DontSkipLegDay bro,bruh


----------



## CJ (Jan 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Spoilers: that’s not CJ.


You couldn't let me have this one thing? 

I don't ask for much!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> You couldn't let me have this one thing?
> 
> I don't ask for much!!!  🤣🤣🤣


i don't think you'd ever shave your head. i have


----------



## CJ (Jan 2, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> i don't think you'd ever shave your head. i have


Not much left to.  🤣


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 2, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> You couldn't let me have this one thing?
> 
> I don't ask for much!!!  🤣🤣🤣


I Doctor Strange’d that post, no one will know.

CJ, THATS how I imagine you.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> View attachment 16858
> View attachment 16859
> 
> Thanks CJ for your instructional videos.


That’s some motivation right there!!!’


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 3, 2022)

Morning compound lift done...








						Juicey Squats
					

Watch "Juicey Squats" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				





Wasn't 100% solid on form but see the log below ⤵️




Todays the 1st day back at it in a month so this week is calibration week.

Started off with 45's to get a base
So now I know next week I can start off w/70s as my warm-up weight and proceed from there...


----------



## Everose24 (Jan 3, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Morning compound lift done...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where didn't you get that planner , book?  I like the layout of it.    I Need that in my life this time round on the workouts.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 3, 2022)

Everose24 said:


> Where didn't you get that planner , book?  I like the layout of it.    I Need that in my life this time round on the workouts.



Unavailable

Close 2nd


----------



## TomJ (Jan 4, 2022)

So it begins boys. Nothing but strict diet from here on out. 

Currently 233ish
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Jan 4, 2022)

TomJ said:


> So it begins boys. Nothing but strict diet from here on out.
> 
> Currently 233ish
> 
> ...


Looking juicy AF


----------



## TomJ (Jan 4, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Looking juicy AF


Ironically looks more juicy off cycle and loosing close to 10lbs of water retention/bloat then mid blast. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 4, 2022)

That side pose.
💦


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 4, 2022)

TomJ said:


> So it begins boys. Nothing but strict diet from here on out.
> 
> Currently 233ish
> 
> ...


you look like a young Ian Vallaire.


----------



## TomJ (Jan 4, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> you look like a young Ian Vallaire.


I'll fucking take it. Big fan of Ian

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 10, 2022)

Potassium!!!


----------



## CJ (Jan 10, 2022)

Still bulking over here. 😁


----------



## PZT (Jan 10, 2022)

fkin 6 weeks in and i am doing horrible between the holidays and the kids sports its tough


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 10, 2022)

I’m trying to hang on to what I gained as best I can, but it’s slipping.

Hopefully I’m not too sick, I’m getting tested. I’ll go to the gym if I don’t think I’m hyper contagious, but my hearing is impacted by clogged sinuses and my colds don’t usually go that route.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 11, 2022)

I am weighing basically the same (low 190s). At the peak of my mast cycle & I feel great, tight & thick. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 11, 2022)

PZT said:


> fkin 6 weeks in and i am doing horrible between the holidays and the kids sports its tough



Progressive steps man... you'll get in tune

Shxt I'm supposed to do 4days of workouts every week... it's the 2nd week of January and I'm only on my 3rd from the 1st circuit.

Still trying to find balance and a routine between waking up @3a.m. and taking care of the dogs, getting myself together, cooking, eating, and partially cleaning in the morning before leaving for work @5a.m.

So far I've got somethings in order... Let the dogs in the yard 1st thing while I prep their food and turn on the heater in the garage, than when they're done they eat while I go in the shower all while my gym warms up. I could only manage super setting my compound lift with my 2nd exercise while trying to prep breakfast and have the time to eat than take a shxt lol no one's perfect bro, just gotta find what fits your life and how to fit it in schedule/routine....every baby step adds towards progression...🤙🏾


----------



## Yano (Jan 11, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Progressive steps man... you'll get in tune
> 
> Shxt I'm supposed to do 4days of workouts every week... it's the 2nd week of January and I'm only on my 3rd from the 1st circuit.
> 
> ...


Set you up a white board and get some markers , write out your schedule like a strength block .. i used to use a notebook but it was easily ignored , shit written on a 4 ft panel stands out haahaha.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 24, 2022)

Nice improvement in morning lifts...started off heavier, held a solid form throughout, and lifts were real swift...my legs felt like diamond shards by the 4th set so my mental said no we've improved since last time, save the upgrade for next week....this was completed in 20mins


----------



## Trump (Jan 24, 2022)

I will start my cut end of June for my July vacation


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 24, 2022)

Same here, however, not that late. Bout to schedule surgery but won’t do it until I come off this cycle in about 3 weeks.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 24, 2022)

Trump said:


> I will start my cut end of June for my July vacation



Good timing.
I stay early june for the season.
So now I only have maybe 8 or 10 weeks to maintain my physique for.
I'm in Snow Mexico,  so we only get 10 amazing weeks anyways, fuck maintaining that diet and regiment for t
any longer than required


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 3, 2022)

Don't really have a goal yet. Slowly working up to 185 lbs. Currently I'm 175 at 5'6". So hopefully I'll look like a monster at 185. Doing it slow so I don't have to diet like crazy.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 3, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Don't really have a goal yet. Slowly working up to 185 lbs. Currently I'm 175 at 5'6". So hopefully I'll look like a monster at 185. Doing it slow so I don't have to diet like crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking solid man...throw in a 5guys burger or 3 for some necessary calories 🤙🏾 
Bacon/Extra cheese...


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 3, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Looking solid man...throw in a 5guys burger or 3 for some necessary calories 🤙🏾
> Bacon/Extra cheese...


Much appreciated. You just described dinner last night. 😄 2 double burgers on Hawaiian buns with havarti cheese. My ass can eat it's over eating I get worried about.


----------



## Trump (Feb 3, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Don't really have a goal yet. Slowly working up to 185 lbs. Currently I'm 175 at 5'6". So hopefully I'll look like a monster at 185. Doing it slow so I don't have to diet like crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a great idea, stick to doing exactly what your doing. You look better than 90% of us on here me included


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 3, 2022)

Trump said:


> I have a great idea, stick to doing exactly what your doing. You look better than 90% of us on here me included


😄 Thanks. Everyone has potential just need to decide on what you want.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 3, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Don't really have a goal yet. Slowly working up to 185 lbs. Currently I'm 175 at 5'6". So hopefully I'll look like a monster at 185. Doing it slow so I don't have to diet like crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where have you been hiding? Your screen name fits your moniker perfectly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 3, 2022)

I am on a cut because I am a fat ass, lol. I have a very slow metabolism and can gain weight on 2500 cal a day. I was 44 and 340 lbs and on tons of BP meds when I started my journey to loose weight. At 47 I made it down to 195 lbs but did not feel great. 205 I feel pretty good. Last May, I ended up with neck pain and numb fingers, triceps and peck on my left side. I found out I had collapsed discs on c5-c6 and c-6 c-7. They wanted to do surgery, I however did not. I found a doctor that said he could treat it with injections and it may shrink the inflammation enough to stop pinching the nerves.  At the end of October and a lot of muscle atrophy later I was able to start lifting again. I never changed my diet, I kept eating clean at between 2300-2500 calories per day. I managed to gain almost 30lbs. My strength is coming back faster than the fat is going away so I have actually gained weight. I did not want to cut calories until my left side was back where it was, but I have no other choice. I need to get my weight back down. I am going to try to back off calories slowly until I see the scale start to go down. Hopefully I can continue to build my left side back up at the same time.


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 3, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Where have you been hiding? Your screen name fits your moniker perfectly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I actually hoped on here a little over a year ago. This is my go to place for research and helpful tips. Just haven't been active much. Life and such gets you a little distracted. 🙄


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 3, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I actually hoped on here a little over a year ago. This is my go to place for research and helpful tips. Just haven't been active much. Life and such gets you a little distracted.



You should post up more often. We’d be interested in seeing your progress. Not a lot of guys make the progress you’ve made. Perhaps you can motivate them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ (Feb 3, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> You should post up more often. We’d be interested in seeing your progress. Not a lot of guys make the progress you’ve made. Perhaps you can motivate them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Agreed, be more involved dammit!!!


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 3, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> You should post up more often. We’d be interested in seeing your progress. Not a lot of guys make the progress you’ve made. Perhaps you can motivate them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'll give it a shot. Not gonna lie I'm pretty shitty about even posting anything on Facebook. But I'm a little more passionate about lifting.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 3, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I'll give it a shot. Not gonna lie I'm pretty shitty about even posting anything on Facebook. But I'm a little more passionate about lifting.



Ditch the ‘Book/‘Verse (whate’er they call it), ditch the ‘Gram, maybe keep LinkedIn for work but UGBB is the only one you need. We all made the switch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 3, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Don't really have a goal yet. Slowly working up to 185 lbs. Currently I'm 175 at 5'6". So hopefully I'll look like a monster at 185. Doing it slow so I don't have to diet like crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I think all around you look sick. Keep at it. Great shape.


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 3, 2022)

2/2/22
195lbs

I WASNT trying to shred, I’m still not. I’m gonna resume my bulk phase ASAP. I’ve been dealing with a lot of stress which murders appetite and energy.

But I’m coming to the other side of it, I hope, and aiming to pack on size.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 14, 2022)

Came off cycle Friday and this will probably be my last physique update for a while. Won’t be able to touch a weight for about 3 months or so. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 14, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Came off cycle Friday and this will probably be my last physique update for a while. Won’t be able to touch a weight for about 3 months or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look good sir, three months is a while, but you know you’ll bounce back and be blowing us out of the water. You’ve got this!

Good job posing in public!!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 14, 2022)

dted23 said:


> You look good sir, three months is a while, but you know you’ll bounce back and be blowing us out of the water. You’ve got this!
> 
> Good job posing in public!!!


Thank you sir, except i had just found out they had a second posing room and this one had a lamp with the phone camera jack to take selfies.  There was only 3 other people in the gym but I was looking for somewhere to hang my phone.


----------



## CJ (Feb 14, 2022)

Starts March 1


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> Starts March 1



Nice
Have fun with the diet.
Been hating my life this month, but down 5 lbs so far.
Cant wait for my March clean bulk, I need to eat


----------



## Yano (Feb 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> Starts March 1


You're lookin pretty lean already ..


----------



## Trump (Feb 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> Starts March 1


You need to bulk till you can’t see your abs


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 14, 2022)

Trump said:


> You need to bulk till you can’t see your abs



Extreme
But I fucking like it


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 14, 2022)

Trump said:


> You need to bulk till you can’t see your abs


Lol, some of us are perpetually there.

My bulk resumed yesterday, not cutting for spring.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 14, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Lol, some of us are perpetually there.
> 
> My bulk resumed yesterday, not cutting for spring.



I like to sweet spot a cut.
Im in carved shape for like 2 months a year
The rest is either light, off cycle cutting, or bulking.
I hit that nice July/August sweet spot and revert back to eating ramen.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 15, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Count Juicey in...😈
> 
> View attachment 16823
> 
> ...



-update-







Feelin'.....Juicey 😎👍🏾


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 17, 2022)

Hitting legs one last time 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spear (Feb 17, 2022)

Getting ready to get lean! Haha 

I’m currently 228lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 17, 2022)

Spear said:


> Getting ready to get lean! Haha
> 
> I’m currently 228lbs


I don't see hardly any fat.

What do you want to get down to?


----------



## Spear (Feb 17, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I don't see hardly any fat.
> 
> What do you want to get down to?


idk? But this hasn’t been difficult, I’m going to maintain for a bit, and then drop calories and see where stuff goes. 

I have a vegas trip planned in April and would like to be sliced for that.


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 17, 2022)

@Spear youre already shredded, let’s see how far you end up going.

@The Phoenix nice thick quad head


----------



## Spear (Feb 17, 2022)

dted23 said:


> @Spear youre already shredded, let’s see how far you end up going.
> 
> @The Phoenix nice thick quad head


My goal is to look gross. I’ll get there.


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 17, 2022)

Spear said:


> My goal is to look gross. I’ll get there.


Just grow a handlebar or bleached mutton chops.

But you have the shape and discipline, it won’t take time at all.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 18, 2022)

Spear said:


> My goal is to look gross. I’ll get there.



I’m so envious of you all. Had my surgery this morning and been drinking my meals. It’s gonna suck not doing anything fit 3 month. I got a second molar  implant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 18, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I’m so envious of you all. Had my surgery this morning and been drinking my meals. It’s gonna suck not doing anything fit 3 month. I got a second molar  implant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hang in there. It’s gonna be really bitter sweet perusing this board while you’re out.

Id rather you stick around, but would understand if you were less active here. I’d be sour grape, myself.


----------



## TomJ (Feb 18, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I’m so envious of you all. Had my surgery this morning and been drinking my meals. It’s gonna suck not doing anything fit 3 month. I got a second molar  implant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wishing for a speedy recovery TP. 
Look at it as an extended deload! 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 18, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Hang in there. It’s gonna be really bitter sweet perusing this board while you’re out.
> 
> Id rather you stick around, but would understand if you were less active here. I’d be sour grape, myself.



(edit - Awe my heart just sank) I am not going anywhere from here. Still have those interest in quality gear. I won’t be posting workout , just random sh!t or maybe a something a little more interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Wishing for a speedy recovery TP.
> Look at it as an extended deload!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Thanks brother.  I will come back thick as fuck.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 18, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Thanks brother.  I will come back thick as fuck.



for sure.
You'll blow back up fast.
A nice cycle and you'll be back up to your current physique.
The muscle always remembers amigo


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> for sure.
> You'll blow back up fast.
> A nice cycle and you'll be back up to your current physique.
> The muscle always remembers amigo



Tell me about it. After a diagnosis of Fanconis in 2007 & doctor put me on androtest (gel) and oxandrolone (oral) for the next two and a half years. I had blown up over those two year to the heaviest I have ever been today - 208 lbs. haven’t been able to get that high again. I get up to 200 lbs only now. Getting old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spear (Mar 18, 2022)

My most recent.

233.6lbs


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 18, 2022)

Spear said:


> My most recent.
> 
> 233.6lbs



You look great dude!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 18, 2022)

Spear said:


> My most recent.
> 
> 233.6lbs



Wow crazy change from the last photo you posted
Look good.

Yoire the same weight as me, but I'm fat


----------



## TomJ (Mar 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Wow crazy change from the last photo you posted
> Look good.
> 
> Yoire the same weight as me, but I'm fat


Same weight and height as me but looks way bigger. Big kudos

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spear (Mar 18, 2022)

Thanks dudes. I’ve got a few more weeks left on this cut, and I think I’ll try to maintain for a while

I need more leg veins when not pumped.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 19, 2022)

Spear said:


> Thanks dudes. I’ve got a few more weeks left on this cut, and I think I’ll try to maintain for a while
> 
> I need more leg veins when not pumped.


Yesssss.... shred down until your entire body is made of dick skin. Do it....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 19, 2022)

Spear said:


> My most recent.
> 
> 233.6lbs



Please tell me you know where this is from 😄😄


----------



## Spear (Mar 19, 2022)

of course, zoolander. MERMAN


----------



## Spear (Mar 19, 2022)

I need bigger forearms.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 19, 2022)

Spear said:


> My most recent.
> 
> 233.6lbs


You ripped sick cunt you


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 19, 2022)

Spear said:


> My most recent.
> 
> 233.6lbs


quads are looking joocy.  Need more hammie to counter; let them hang.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 19, 2022)

Spear said:


> I need bigger forearms.



Ratio looks pretty solid from here


----------



## Spear (Mar 19, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> quads are looking joocy.  Need more hammie to counter; let them hang.



I agree. I’ve been hitting them very hard lately. Increasing my hammies is my main focus. I split my leg day, it seems to be helping. 



silentlemon1011 said:


> Ratio looks pretty solid from here


I was just joking. They seem to grow too easily.


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 19, 2022)

Yeah, 


Spear said:


> I agree. I’ve been hitting them very hard lately. Increasing my hammies is my main focus. I split my leg day, it seems to be helping.
> 
> 
> I was just joking. They seem to grow too easily.


because your forearms are as thick as my legs.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 19, 2022)

Spear said:


> I agree. I’ve been hitting them very hard lately. Increasing my hammies is my main focus. I split my leg day, it seems to be helping.
> 
> 
> I was just joking. They seem to grow too easily.



Wish I had that situation
I have a hard time with my upper arm/shoulder to forearm ratio lol
One of those groups I have to put a lot of work into


----------



## CJ (Mar 19, 2022)

I have to get back on track. Getting settled in at the new home, getting back to a routine. No more slacking. (just ate an entire tub of ice cream 😋)


----------



## GSgator (Mar 19, 2022)

No pool


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 19, 2022)

GSgator said:


> No pool


No pool, full shred


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 29, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> -update-
> 
> View attachment 18347
> 
> ...



-update-


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 29, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> -update-
> View attachment 20115
> 
> 
> View attachment 20114


Get it!


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 29, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> -update-
> View attachment 20115
> 
> 
> View attachment 20114



Did you cut your dreds?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snake (Mar 29, 2022)

Man it's getting to be that time soon. Luckily I didn't fluff up too bad this winter. 

Another month and the push will be on.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 29, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Did you cut your dreds?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Nah, I just wear one of these shxtz to sleep


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 12, 2022)

AM I PRETTY NOW MOM!!! 😡🧃


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 12, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> AM I PRETTY NOW MOM!!! 😡🧃
> View attachment 20641


You should take up boxing with those hammers at the end of your arms. 😄


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 12, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> You should take up boxing with those hammers at the end of your arms. 😄



I used to box than moved on to Muay Thai once I started watchin Buakaw clips...plus being able to use more limbs just opens up so many different attack patterns once you become proficient enough and are able to read your opponent and see openings for possible combinations...damn I miss that sport..


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 12, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I used to box than moved on to Muay Thai once I started watchin Buakaw clips...plus being able to use more limbs just opens up so many different attack patterns once you become proficient enough and are able to read your opponent and see openings for possible combinations...damn I miss that sport..


I used to watch allot of Mike Rashid training videos because the guy had a great build. And I always liked boxing but there is no gyms anywhere near by. There is ju jitsu near by but doesn't look all that impressive. Usually just kids and couple of ladies.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 12, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I used to watch allot of Mike Rashid training videos because the guy had a great build. And I always liked boxing but there is no gyms anywhere near by. There is ju jitsu near by but doesn't look all that impressive. Usually just kids and couple of ladies.



Yea, he trains his azz off and came along way...did lose interest in em' once he went all plant-based and vegan but he's makin' bank...

And I'm in the same situation w/gyms as well...only gym near is a fukin planet fitness, which I mean it is what it is but the people that go there are kinda back country I guess...🤷🏾

This was my old gym back in Jersey
DG // old skool hardcore... pansies knew not to enter 

And as far as MMA gyms the only one worth me goin' to is an 1hr way... I'd really only be able to be there on the weekends but the cost to benefit ratio isn't something I'd invest in you know....


----------



## Spear (Apr 12, 2022)

At the pool 228lbs


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 12, 2022)

Spear said:


> At the pool 228lbs


Love the shorts, you look sick, we hate you


----------



## Spear (Apr 12, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Love the shorts, you look sick, we hate you


I love wearing the tiny shorts these days. I never liked them, but once I built some okay legs, I love showing them off.


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 12, 2022)

Spear said:


> I love wearing the tiny shorts these days. I never liked them, but once I built some okay legs, I love showing them off.


Bro, I always wear tiny shorts and you’ve always had the legs for them.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 12, 2022)

Spear said:


> At the pool 228lbs


You got dark fast man hell yea I’m excited to give that stuff a run


----------



## TomJ (Apr 12, 2022)

Spear said:


> I love wearing the tiny shorts these days. I never liked them, but once I built some okay legs, I love showing them off.


Yeah legs look nuts, fucking flaunt them

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 13, 2022)

210, not the best pic quality, but I’m continuing my spring bulk. Hoping for 220.


----------



## Spear (Apr 13, 2022)

Legs lookin great~!


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 13, 2022)

Spear said:


> Legs lookin great~!


Stop, lol. Not the same thing.


----------



## Spear (Apr 13, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Stop, lol. Not the same thing.


Serious bud, you've got a great build.


----------



## CJ (Apr 29, 2022)

Progress thus far, going until the middle of July


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> Progress thus far, going until the middle of July
> 
> View attachment 21244


Sick definition, good v-lines


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 30, 2022)

4/29/22
BW: 215, all-time heavy for me, in bulk.

Decided I was beach ready, I had a wonderful time vacationing with my boyfriend. We had a lot of fun renting a golf cart to tour the island, stargazing, sunbathing, parasailing, and it was everything I hoped to have some day with a loved one. I’m very happy and love him so much. . I can’t express enough how important and cathartic it was for me personally.

I did not expect my favorite Hawaiian shirt to not fit, I just wore it a few months ago. I could barely get in the sleeves and none of the buttons could reach across anymore, top or bottom. Ha.


----------



## Spear (May 1, 2022)

I didn’t know you took that picture of us kissing


----------



## GSgator (May 1, 2022)

dted23 said:


> 4/29/22
> BW: 215, all-time heavy for me, in bulk.
> 
> Decided I was beach ready, I had a wonderful time vacationing with my boyfriend. We had a lot of fun renting a golf cart to tour the island, stargazing, sunbathing, parasailing, and it was everything I hoped to have some day with a loved one. I’m very happy and love him so much. . I can’t express enough how important and cathartic it was for me personally.
> ...


Were was this Hawaii ? Such a different world then my beach trip. We wore layers of cloths,beanies and coats lol .


----------



## TeddyBear (May 1, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Were was this Hawaii ? Such a different world then my beach trip. We wore layers of cloths,beanies and coats lol .


Catalina Island, 32 miles off shore from Los Angeles, 1 hour ferry.

Everything is a bit more expensive because it’s LA AND an Island. We didn’t anticipate $20+ a person for each meal. But it’s vacation and it’s fine.


----------



## GSgator (May 1, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Catalina Island, 32 miles off shore from Los Angeles, 1 hour ferry.
> 
> Everything is a bit more expensive because it’s LA AND an Island. We didn’t anticipate $20+ a person for each meal. But it’s vacation and it’s fine.



Yea going out to eat was expensive were I went but what I love the most is it’s all small Business owners so I could really justify the cost looking at it like that.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 2, 2022)

Well
Throwing my hat into the ring
Time to.shred down, i got WAYYY too fat, will probably miss my goals
I never fucking learn

Currently 240 lbs (6'1")
Goal is to hit 215 for end of first week in july, so 9 weeks out

On a side note Operation: "Arms bigger than head" was a success, so i have that going for me

25 to 30 lbs in 9 weeks is gonna suck, but whatever

Like the muthafucking Michelin man




Legs have lost almost all vascularity




Im fat, but im not THAT fat
Forearm and bucep veins still look good at least




Anyways
Hoping to get the shred going for beach season

This ine is gonna suck
Wish me luck (Incoming 1k calorie deficit lol)


----------



## PZT (May 3, 2022)

Where’s that Homer Simpson going back in the bishes meme lol


----------



## TeddyBear (May 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Well
> Throwing my hat into the ring
> Time to.shred down, i got WAYYY too fat, will probably miss my goals
> I never fucking learn
> ...


YOU SUCK. I didn’t know you were that massive. You’re absolutely jacked, I didn’t realize you’re so big. Some guys on here are impressive and I aim that high. I’m not delusional to reach that size


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 3, 2022)

dted23 said:


> YOU SUCK. I didn’t know you were that massive. You’re absolutely jacked, I didn’t realize you’re so big. Some guys on here are impressive and I aim that high. I’m not delusional to reach that size



All those damn goose feathers and Wapiti meat...


----------



## The Phoenix (May 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Well
> Throwing my hat into the ring
> Time to.shred down, i got WAYYY too fat, will probably miss my goals
> I never fucking learn
> ...



Damn BEAST af! Thick monster  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (May 3, 2022)

How are those single leg presses coming along @Silent?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TomJ (May 3, 2022)

dted23 said:


> 4/29/22
> BW: 215, all-time heavy for me, in bulk.
> 
> Decided I was beach ready, I had a wonderful time vacationing with my boyfriend. We had a lot of fun renting a golf cart to tour the island, stargazing, sunbathing, parasailing, and it was everything I hoped to have some day with a loved one. I’m very happy and love him so much. . I can’t express enough how important and cathartic it was for me personally.
> ...


That is THE SINGLE GAYEST bathing suit I've ever seen. 

Where did you get it? Asking for a friend

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (May 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Well
> Throwing my hat into the ring
> Time to.shred down, i got WAYYY too fat, will probably miss my goals
> I never fucking learn
> ...


Arms looking fucking giant man

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 3, 2022)

dted23 said:


> YOU SUCK. I didn’t know you were that massive. You’re absolutely jacked, I didn’t realize you’re so big. Some guys on here are impressive and I aim that high. I’m not delusional to reach that size



Thanks Amigo
Im not actually that large
Ill lose a lot of that size by cuttinf 25 or 30 lbs
my abs look like shit and i have a bit of a belly too

I have a very good structure and surprisingly short arms as well, so i won the genetic lottery when it comes to arm size

Youd be surprised how muxh closer we are when i drop the fat
My stomach is pretty bad lol


The Phoenix said:


> Damn BEAST af! Thick monster
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Thanks bro


The Phoenix said:


> How are those single leg presses coming along @Silent?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 
Has help3d a lot, my left leg can only lift like 60% of my right leg
Between the 2 torn glute muscles, Torn MCL/miniscus/broken cap/missing cartilage, i didnt know just how weak my left leg is

Its been helping a fuck tonne with my recovery, i end up almost exclusively workinf single leg for only my left, just to catch up lmao


TomJ said:


> Arms looking fucking giant man
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



Thanks buddy
I have short T rex arms, so it is a bonus for appearance, but i have a lot of shitty groups
especially my back, looks awful, i have a hard time developing both thickness and width


----------



## TomJ (May 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Thanks Amigo
> Im not actually that large
> Ill lose a lot of that size by cuttinf 25 or 30 lbs
> my abs look like shit and i have a bit of a belly too
> ...


You and me are opposites. Arms take a lot of attention for me, but if I look at a bar loaded for deadlifts or rows my back thickens up.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 3, 2022)

TomJ said:


> You and me are opposites. Arms take a lot of attention for me, but if I look at a bar loaded for deadlifts or rows my back thickens up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



I literally have a dedicated back day
Nope, no dice


----------



## The Phoenix (May 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Has help3d a lot, my left leg can only lift like 60% of my right leg
> Between the 2 torn glute muscles, Torn MCL/miniscus/broken cap/missing cartilage, i didnt know just how weak my left leg is
> 
> Its been helping a fuck tonne with my recovery, i end up almost exclusively workinf single leg for only my left, just to catch up lmao


That's good to hear bro.  I found that out and later saw it when my trainer pointed it out.  What helped with those were outer-quad lunge (I call them ballet lunges cos that what it feels like).


----------



## Trump (May 3, 2022)

dted23 said:


> 4/29/22
> BW: 215, all-time heavy for me, in bulk.
> 
> Decided I was beach ready, I had a wonderful time vacationing with my boyfriend. We had a lot of fun renting a golf cart to tour the island, stargazing, sunbathing, parasailing, and it was everything I hoped to have some day with a loved one. I’m very happy and love him so much. . I can’t express enough how important and cathartic it was for me personally.
> ...


Just because your gay doesnt mean you have to go out and buy the gayest swimwear in the store


----------



## TeddyBear (May 3, 2022)

Trump said:


> Just because your gay doesnt mean you have to go out and buy the gayest swimwear in the store


It doesn’t. But it means I can, and I’ll abuse that superpower to show off whenever or however. Ha

Not for attention, but because it feels good to dress how I want. That said, all eyes were on me.


----------



## Test_subject (May 3, 2022)

Trump said:


> Just because your gay doesnt mean you have to go out and buy the gayest swimwear in the store





dted23 said:


> It doesn’t. But it means I can, and I’ll abuse that superpower to show off whenever or however. Ha
> 
> Not for attention, but because it feels good to dress how I want. That said, all eyes were on me.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 3, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 21445


To each their own, @Test_subject I thought you had a thicker build. But props for the confidence.


----------



## Test_subject (May 3, 2022)

dted23 said:


> To each their own, @Test_subject I thought you had a thicker build. But props for the confidence.


That was during a cut. Caloric deficits make me go a bit loopy.


----------



## Trump (May 3, 2022)

dted23 said:


> It doesn’t. But it means I can, and I’ll abuse that superpower to show off whenever or however. Ha
> 
> Not for attention, but because it feels good to dress how I want. That said, all eyes were on me.


Good for you, can I just say I was the 1st on UG to call it. I knew you was a flamer from the start. My gaydar was on the moment you joined 😂


----------



## thighsnotquads (May 3, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 21445


Okay but while we're here, WHAT IS THIS POSE? I do not understand.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 3, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 21445



I see you finally underwent that penile enlargement procedure

Good for you bro


----------



## Test_subject (May 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I see you finally underwent that penile enlargement procedure
> 
> Good for you bro


Painful but worth it.


----------



## Test_subject (May 3, 2022)

thighsnotquads said:


> Okay but while we're here, WHAT IS THIS POSE? I do not understand.


Power pose!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 3, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Power pose!



Definitely asserted full dominance at the beach


----------



## Test_subject (May 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Definitely asserted full dominance at the beach


Yeah buddy. I was so intimidating that everyone left the beach.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 3, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 21445


like your meat sock @Testy!


----------



## TomJ (May 4, 2022)

only a couple more weaks until its time to start trimming down.


----------



## GSgator (May 4, 2022)

TomJ said:


> View attachment 21503
> 
> 
> only a couple more weaks until its time to start trimming down.


Dude your morphing into a monster  nice job. How much longer on your bulk ?


----------



## TomJ (May 4, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Dude your morphing into a monster nice job. How much longer on your bulk ?


June 16th I start pulling the calories down. Hoping for 240 relatively lean before I start dieting. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (May 4, 2022)

TomJ said:


> View attachment 21503
> 
> 
> only a couple more weaks until its time to start trimming down.



Nice upper brother. Don’t slack off on legs  keep them in proportion; I i know it’s pro’ly the angle cos I’ve seen your legs and you got that tonka-truck @$$. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TomJ (May 4, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Nice upper brother. Don’t slack off on legs  keep them in proportion; I i know it’s pro’ly the angle cos I’ve seen your legs and you got that tonka-truck @$$.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


all about the angles man, my shoulders are not that big outside of camera magic lol.

that being said, my legs are smol


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 4, 2022)

TomJ said:


> View attachment 21503
> 
> 
> only a couple more weaks until its time to start trimming down.



Damn
Makin me look like im in the north China concentration camps

Solid


----------



## TomJ (May 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Damn
> Makin me look like im in the north China concentration camps
> 
> Solid


fuck outa here with your monster arms


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 4, 2022)

TomJ said:


> fuck outa here with your monster arms



Im not even in your league buddy
Ill post a side arm shot when i get home, youve got my arms smoked amigo

EDIT
There was definitely some angling on my picture i posted lmao


----------



## TeddyBear (May 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Im not even in your league buddy
> Ill post a side arm shot when i get home, youve got my arms smoked amigo
> 
> EDIT
> There was definitely some angling on my picture i posted lmao


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 4, 2022)

TomJ said:


> fuck outa here with your monster arms





dted23 said:


> View attachment 21530



Significantly smaller
much less definition
My triceps are id say not TOO fwr offz but your biceps blow mine out of the water

This is just standing straight and no angling at all


----------



## TomJ (May 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Significantly smaller
> much less definition
> My triceps are id say not TOO fwr offz but your biceps blow mine out of the water
> 
> ...


Idk man looks pretty saucy to me

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (May 4, 2022)

This is my last check in. 

Your arms look thicker to me, but maybe that's just the dysmorphophobia talking

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 4, 2022)

TomJ said:


> This is my last check in.
> 
> Your arms look thicker to me, but maybe that's just the dysmorphophobia talking
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



Lol same, 

Ill juat say this, id lose a LOT of size getting lean again.
So MAYBE our measurements are similarz but i have a fuck tonne of fluff
If i were as lean as you, id be at a significant deficit

Thays kinda how i look at things, MUSCLE size as opposed to an overall measurement
Muscle size is the indication fo the work put in, fat is the indication of how many cheeseburgers i ate lmao


----------



## TeddyBear (May 5, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Significantly smaller
> much less definition
> My triceps are id say not TOO fwr offz but your biceps blow mine out of the water
> 
> ...


Ha, you’re right. You got b*tch *ss noodle arms.

You’re almost to the big big club.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 5, 2022)

IMG-1269
					

Image IMG-1269 in UGBB album




					ibb.co
				




This is 3 months clean, no gear; weighing 180 lbs.  10 lbs less that when i went to surgery.  In two weeks, I lost 20 lbs from improper nutrition and no activity moz 3 months ago.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 5, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> IMG-1269
> 
> 
> Image IMG-1269 in UGBB album
> ...


Wow, it’s a big shift. How are you feeling now? What are your plans short term?


----------



## The Phoenix (May 5, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Wow, it’s a big shift. How are you feeling now? What are your plans short term?



I like being off gear for a while. Will start up with just test once summer comes. That would be 4 months clean. I am only about 10 lbs less than what am in on gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 5, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I like being off gear for a while. Will start up with just test once summer comes. That would be 4 months clean. I am only about 10 lbs less than what am in on gear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Yeaj, you definitely lost s lot of size
Side note/brighr side my teardrops are finally bigger than yours lol

But seriously, this aint your first rodeo, youll be surprised at how quickly you bounce back


----------



## Spear (May 6, 2022)

Let myself eat for about a month, just on TRT these days. Scale said 253 this morning.


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 6, 2022)

Nice Spear.  Respect


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 6, 2022)

Spear said:


> Let myself eat for about a month, just on TRT these days. Scale said 253 this morning.



Holy fucking wheels

No homo.... (Okay, maybe a little)
Damn your quad proportions are ridiculously good


----------



## The Phoenix (May 6, 2022)

I like the outer sweep of spears legs. That’s what makes them look so massive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (May 6, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I like the outer sweep of spears legs. That’s what makes them look so massive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Initially I read this as "I'd like to spread spears legs".

It's been a long day for me 😂


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (May 6, 2022)

Spear said:


> Let myself eat for about a month, just on TRT these days. Scale said 253 this morning.


*Great fucking build! *


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 6, 2022)

…


----------



## thighsnotquads (May 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Initially I read this as "I'd like to spread spears legs".
> 
> It's been a long day for me 😂


I read it and agreed, and then re-read it and questioned my literacy


----------



## The Phoenix (May 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Initially I read this as "I'd like to spread spears legs".
> 
> It's been a long day for me



LOL . Sounds Freudian to me. I don’t think Spear would like you projecting like that. LULZ  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (May 6, 2022)

thighsnotquads said:


> I read it and agreed, and then re-read it and questioned my literacy



I question you too. I am aware you are a lady but that’s not something a lady would typically think about doing to a man.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thighsnotquads (May 6, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I question you too. I am aware you are a lady but that’s not something a lady would typically think about doing to a man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Depends on the man lol


----------



## The Phoenix (May 6, 2022)

thighsnotquads said:


> Depends on the man lol



Now you’ve peaked my interest.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 6, 2022)

Welcome to the gun show. Sixty-one years old.


----------



## Spear (May 6, 2022)

Thanks a lot everyone. I’m going to bring the calories down. It was a fun month, but I really let myself go, it does make me a tad depressed where I’m at currently. But it’s okay, I will get lean again. 

Crazy how easy it can be to put on 25lbs of water and fat.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 6, 2022)

Spear said:


> Thanks a lot everyone. I’m going to bring the calories down. It was a fun month, but I really let myself go, it does make me a tad depressed where I’m at currently. But it’s okay, I will get lean again.
> 
> Crazy how easy it can be to put on 25lbs of water and fat.



​


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 6, 2022)

Spear said:


> Thanks a lot everyone. I’m going to bring the calories down. It was a fun month, but I really let myself go, it does make me a tad depressed where I’m at currently. But it’s okay, I will get lean again.
> 
> Crazy how easy it can be to put on 25lbs of water and fat.



I love you, but also hate you.
Because im looking to cut 25lbs and i still wont look like you

You put on 25lbs of fat and water..... and still look immensely better than me.

All joking aside, thats years of hard work to get to your level, give me a half decade and ill challenge you to a posedown lol


----------



## Spear (May 7, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I love you, but also hate you.
> Because im looking to cut 25lbs and i still wont look like you
> 
> You put on 25lbs of fat and water..... and still look immensely better than me.
> ...


You’ll easily surpass me! Following a good diet has made the most impact for myself. Watching glucose levels, learning how many carbs you can handle and how often you’re able to eat is very helpful too. Full time job brother. 

I’ll mark the calendar for our pose down


----------



## Spear (May 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Initially I read this as "I'd like to spread spears legs".
> 
> It's been a long day for me 😂


Hey, I’m down to try anything once bro.


----------



## hard_gains (May 7, 2022)

Bunch of monsters in this place. Just started my cut. About 186 lbs. Always had a thick midsection so it's hard to look that big at 5'6" 😄


----------



## PZT (May 7, 2022)

TomJ said:


> View attachment 21503
> 
> 
> only a couple more weaks until its time to start trimming down.


Dude wtf?!?!?


----------



## Spear (May 7, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Bunch of monsters in this place. Just started my cut. About 186 lbs. Always had a thick midsection so it's hard to look that big at 5'6" 😄
> View attachment 21659


You don't have a thick midsection brother. Don't be so hard on yourself. You're lookin awesome.


----------



## Spear (May 7, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I love you, but also hate you.
> Because im looking to cut 25lbs and i still wont look like you
> 
> You put on 25lbs of fat and water..... and still look immensely better than me.
> ...


2.5 years of hard work!


----------



## Spear (May 7, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> Welcome to the gun show. Sixty-one years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin massive. Have you measured your arms recently?


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 8, 2022)

Spear said:


> lookin massive. Have you measured your arms recently?


They have been a little over 21. But I’m cutting now and won’t measure them again until after the show, cause it screws up my head too much. 

Much respect brother. Looking great


----------



## TeddyBear (May 8, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Bunch of monsters in this place. Just started my cut. About 186 lbs. Always had a thick midsection so it's hard to look that big at 5'6" 😄
> View attachment 21659


You look fantastic brother.

Some dudes on here are monsters. But you’re apart of the gang too, you look aesthetic and buff, def catching eyes this summer at the waterside.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 8, 2022)

The water slide? What is he; like 11 years old? LOL  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (May 8, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> The water slide? What is he; like 11 years old? LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I didn’t specify beach or pool or river because idk his locale.


----------



## hard_gains (May 8, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I didn’t specify beach or pool or river because idk his locale.


Iowa. So a lake most likely. 😄


----------



## TeddyBear (May 8, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Iowa. So a lake most likely. 😄


Either way, get it, you look great


----------



## hard_gains (May 8, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Either way, get it, you look great


You too buddy. Seen a pic of you and your boy toy both are looking pretty solid.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 9, 2022)

.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 9, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I didn’t specify beach or pool or river because idk his locale.



Don’t be so serious, i know what you said I was joking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (May 9, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Don’t be so serious, i know what you said I was joking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I know. I was milking for info. Ha


----------



## The Phoenix (May 9, 2022)

dted23 said:


> He’s hot, hopefully I come across as bigger because only one of us lifts, (before you joke; it’s me).



You shouldn’t be jealous of your bf. My last ex was like that & that’s no bueno. I would rather someone say my man is hot that for them to say he is ugly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (May 9, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> You shouldn’t be jealous of your bf. My last ex was like that & that’s no bueno. I would rather someone say my man is hot that for them to say he is ugly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Phoenix, you’re right. It comes across as insecure, which I’m sure was a part of it.

The other part was me playing.

I’m flattered and I try to build my guy up, wish he saw what we see. I should stick to that approach both off and online.

I edited my approach.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 9, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Bunch of monsters in this place. Just started my cut. About 186 lbs. Always had a thick midsection so it's hard to look that big at 5'6" 😄
> View attachment 21659



I dont think your midsection is thick
Just need a little lat work and it will look sleek as hell


----------



## TeddyBear (May 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I dont think your midsection is thick
> Just need a little lat work and it will look sleek as hell


Agreed. If anything, hammer lats and shoulders to compensate because you’re fine as is.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 9, 2022)

2 weeks in
abs are starting to show again
7 weeks left for glory


----------



## TeddyBear (May 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> 2 weeks in
> abs are starting to show again
> 7 weeks left for glory
> 
> View attachment 21743


Put them away. No one wants to see abs


----------



## thighsnotquads (May 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> 2 weeks in
> abs are starting to show again
> 7 weeks left for glory
> 
> View attachment 21743


Thhhhis motherf*cker. Jeez, get out of here, some of us have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## TomJ (May 10, 2022)

Just got back from Daytona. Body might not be trimmed for summer yet, but the tan sure as fuck is. 










Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBear (May 11, 2022)

I’ve been getting some sun too. You can’t tell in this lighting but I’ve been getting reactions about how dark I look currently. It comes and goes quick because I’m harsh on my skin.

I’m basic and dislike how I look when pale.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 11, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Just got back from Daytona. Body might not be trimmed for summer yet, but the tan sure as fuck is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Legs look like they're responding well to the extra volume.
Nice


dted23 said:


> I’ve been getting some sun too. You can’t tell in this lighting but I’ve been getting reactions about how dark I look currently. It comes and goes quick because I’m harsh on my skin.
> 
> I’m basic and dislike how I look when pale.
> View attachment 21904



Im even more vain than you
Ill hit the tsnning bed if i dont have time to be outside


----------



## TeddyBear (May 11, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Legs look like they're responding well to the extra volume.
> Nice
> 
> 
> ...


I would too, if I didn’t typically have so much access to Sunny days. I don’t want the skin cancer, but I haven’t been acting like it.

I’m also obnoxious and if I’m not in a tank, I’m shirtless


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 11, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I’ve been getting some sun too. You can’t tell in this lighting but I’ve been getting reactions about how dark I look currently. It comes and goes quick because I’m harsh on my skin.
> 
> I’m basic and dislike how I look when pale.
> View attachment 21904



Everyone wants to be dark until police arrive and than I'm the only one who ends up "goin for a ride..."


----------



## TeddyBear (May 11, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Everyone wants to be dark until police arrive and than I'm the only one who ends up "goin for a ride..."


RIP. True. More than once I’ve been asked to be the designated white in group situations.


----------



## PZT (May 11, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Just got back from Daytona. Body might not be trimmed for summer yet, but the tan sure as fuck is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Upper body solid asf bro!


----------



## TomJ (May 11, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Legs look like they're responding well to the extra volume.
> Nice
> 
> 
> ...


Coach says the same thing, I must be overly critical or impatient because I'm not happy at all with their progress. 

Super slow and will still definitely be a weak point when it's competition time unless I can grow into the show considerably

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBear (May 11, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Coach says the same thing, I must be overly critical or impatient because I'm not happy at all with their progress.
> 
> Super slow and will still definitely be a weak point when it's competition time unless I can grow into the show considerably
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


You’re jacked and in a very proportionate way I’m sure the ladies love. You’re not a mass monster, but classically shaped and killing it


----------



## TomJ (May 11, 2022)

dted23 said:


> You’re jacked and in a very proportionate way I’m sure the ladies love. You’re not a mass monster, but classically shaped and killing it


Appreciate the love man! 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 11, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Coach says the same thing, I must be overly critical or impatient because I'm not happy at all with their progress.
> 
> Super slow and will still definitely be a weak point when it's competition time unless I can grow into the show considerably
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



Sometimes shit just grows slowly
Same thing with me and my back
I give a lot of extra attention, but no beuno

like your coach said just keep going at it and it will sort itself out

Yoir physique liiks great, all ither proportions are excellent, your legs arent terribly far off either


----------



## The Phoenix (May 11, 2022)

My trainer has asked me what my training focus will be now that my physical testing is complete for the year. I figure I would like for him to train me as if I were competing for a show (ie UGBB august virtual competition) even though i am not too enthusiastic about doing it. I told him i also want to take it easy on the PEDS, maybe just do test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (May 11, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> My trainer has asked me what my training focus will be now that my physical testing is complete for the year. I figure I would like for him to train me as if I were competing for a show (ie UGBB august virtual competition) even though i am not too enthusiastic about doing it. I told him i also want to take it easy on the PEDS, maybe just do test.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Are you telling us August is the target now for everyone? I’ll compete and proudly place last in your bracket.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 11, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Are you telling us August is the target now for everyone? I’ll compete and proudly place last in your bracket.



Maybe not august but fall. I really don’t care cos I am not too enthusiastic about competing. Not much of a competitor. More of a team player/coach type.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2022)

Decent progress the last 2 weeks. Still a LONNNNNNGGGGG way to go.


----------



## Yano (May 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> Decent progress the last 2 weeks. Still a LONNNNNNGGGGG way to go.
> 
> 
> View attachment 22321


..... barbed wire .... oh my stars n garters we are taking you to get that covered up Capn 1995  🥰


----------



## TomJ (May 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> Decent progress the last 2 weeks. Still a LONNNNNNGGGGG way to go.
> 
> 
> View attachment 22321


husky


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2022)

Yano said:


> ..... barbed wire .... oh my stars n garters we are taking you to get that covered up Capn 1995  🥰


It is NOT barbed wire!!! 🤣


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> Decent progress the last 2 weeks. Still a LONNNNNNGGGGG way to go.
> 
> 
> View attachment 22321



Serious progress
A little more fat drop, youre going to have INSANE abs


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> Decent progress the last 2 weeks. Still a LONNNNNNGGGGG way to go.
> 
> 
> View attachment 22321



Side note
How the fuck is that a "Long way to go"

Thats my fucking end state of my cut you bastard.


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Side note
> How the fuck is that a "Long way to go"
> 
> Thats my fucking end state of my cut you bastard.


I want to get 'gross' lean once in my life. I was on my way last year, but fukked it up.


----------



## TomJ (May 16, 2022)

242.5 and the last check in on this bulk. 
This week we start a maintenance phase briefly, then right into prep on June 13th.

Time to get lean.
Oh, and time to learn how to pose.












Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 16, 2022)

Update
232 lbs this morning 0600, after hitting legs and taking a shit

9 lbs in 2 weeks,

Original goal was 225, but i feel like i can make 210 and look like @CJ level of shred at that weight

Back is finally starting to come back nicely.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 16, 2022)

TomJ said:


> 242.5 and the last check in on this bulk.
> This week we start a maintenance phase briefly, then right into prep on June 13th.
> 
> Time to get lean.
> ...



Looking great man
Very well balanced

Its crazy how much you've put in your legs from when i first came to the UG


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> Decent progress the last 2 weeks. Still a LONNNNNNGGGGG way to go.
> 
> 
> View attachment 22321


Definitely some nice improvements also shaving the chest and mid section brings out more lines and definitely.


----------



## TomJ (May 16, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Looking great man
> Very well balanced
> 
> Its crazy how much you've put in your legs from when i first came to the UG


thats been the goal, been really hammering them and suffering through some really shitty leg days. still a long way to go on them, but im happy with what ive gotten in this off season, and nothing to say i cant continue to grow them into my show


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

TomJ said:


> 242.5 and the last check in on this bulk.
> This week we start a maintenance phase briefly, then right into prep on June 13th.
> 
> Time to get lean.
> ...


I’m  excited to watch your progress. With your build and what your coach is saying your going to peel up and make a good transformation . I’m also looking forward to see  how    dted23  can get all ripped up as well .


----------



## TomJ (May 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I’m  excited to watch your progress. With your build and what your coach is saying your going to peel up and make a good transformation . I’m also looking forward to see  how    dted23  can get all ripped up as well .


dt has a nice structure and would look great cut up for sure


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

TomJ said:


> dt has a nice structure and would look great cut up for sure


His chest is fucking massive you both have those wide shoulders and small waist the symmetry and build is definitely there .


----------



## The Phoenix (May 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> Decent progress the last 2 weeks. Still a LONNNNNNGGGGG way to go.
> 
> 
> View attachment 22321


I got lean, but not that lean.  Wow, you's shredded!


----------



## TeddyBear (May 16, 2022)

@TomJ youre dark! Sick build. You already look awesome.

@GSgator unprompted and flattering, thanks man. I really appreciate it. That means a lot, seeing potential. I hope so.

@CJ youre already beach ready for sure. You’re gonna look nasty for sure. Killing it. They’re right, even more shaved down you’re clearly rocket-ship away from natty land.

@silentlemon1011 that’s a nasty lat spread. It’s crazy and looks so awesome. Good job.

I’m at my all-time heaviest and I’m real close to what I thought would be my lifetime goal weight. Each blast I’m pushing closer and closer and hoping eventually 220-225 will be where I’m at during a maintained cruise. Hovering around 216-217 daily.

I’m not planning on cutting. I’m too masochistic and dysmorphic to cut. Instead, I switched my Deca to Tren-A for the last few weeks of this blast. It will shed lbs, but not muscle as I continue eating and lifting the same. I think I’ll end up hardening up.

I don’t have abs to shred down to. But I should end up with some more definition. Not gonna shave for summer either. Going full bear mode. My sister commented “I don’t like your Jean shorts, they look tight and ragged, like you’re a hairy wolf man who grew and busted out of them”. Which I loved to hear. Ha.


----------



## RiR0 (May 16, 2022)

dted23 said:


> @TomJ youre dark! Sick build. You already look awesome.
> 
> @GSgator unprompted and flattering, thanks man. I really appreciate it. That means a lot, seeing potential. I hope so.
> 
> ...


Tren a to shed lbs? You realize it doesn’t work like that correct?


----------



## j2048b (May 16, 2022)

Yeeuuupppp


----------



## The Phoenix (May 16, 2022)

TomJ said:


> 242.5 and the last check in on this bulk.
> This week we start a maintenance phase briefly, then right into prep on June 13th.
> 
> Time to get lean.
> ...


i like the "House Rules".  LOL


----------



## TomJ (May 16, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> i like the "House Rules". LOL


1: BYOB
2: don't be a dick
3: put your phone down

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Jun 5, 2022)

2 more weeks of progress, about 3 lbs difference in the pics. Is anyone else still doing this, or did y'all quit?!?


----------



## Send0 (Jun 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> 2 more weeks of progress, about 3 lbs difference in the pics. Is anyone else still doing this, or did y'all quit?!?
> 
> View attachment 23243


I am still cutting... but it's a mind fuck for me. I can't train with intensity due to my injuries, and because of that I feel like I'm losing most of the gains from my bulk.

I'll be lucky to have kept 6-8lbs from my bulk when it's all said and done 😭.

You on the other hand are looking great. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> 2 more weeks of progress, about 3 lbs difference in the pics. Is anyone else still doing this, or did y'all quit?!?
> 
> View attachment 23243


Can see bald dude with glasses at the very bottom of pic.
I am not doing this. Pics look quite similar except in second you have shaved your hairy ass.
I'd take either one for bodyfat. Look pretty decent.

Edit:  Actually the sasquatch one looks a little better. Which one is before and which one is after?


----------



## CJ (Jun 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Can see bald dude with glasses at the very bottom of pic.
> I am not doing this. Pics look quite similar except in second you have shaved your hairy ass.
> I'd take either one for bodyfat. Look pretty decent.
> 
> Edit:  Actually the sasquatch one looks a little better. Which one is before and which one is after?


I didn't even notice the bald dude! 😂
I screenshotted the 2 pics so I could place them side by side, but had a YouTube video minimized in one.

Left is this morning, right is 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Can see bald dude with glasses at the very bottom of pic.
> I am not doing this. Pics look quite similar except in second you have shaved your hairy ass.
> I'd take either one for bodyfat. Look pretty decent.
> 
> Edit:  Actually the sasquatch one looks a little better. Which one is before and which one is after?


Pretty sure sasquatch is after


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> I didn't even notice the bald dude! 😂
> I screenshotted the 2 pics so I could place them side by side, but had a YouTube video minimized in one.
> 
> Left is this morning, right is 2 weeks ago.


That bald dude is Paul Barnett


----------



## CJ (Jun 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> That bald dude is Paul Barnett


Yes sir. Told you I was bingeing his videos. 😂


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> Yes sir. Told you I was bingeing his videos. 😂


Did you watch his insulin video yet?


----------



## CJ (Jun 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Did you watch his insulin video yet?


The crazy 16,000iu one? 🤣 No, not yet, but I've watched close to 50 so far. Ripped through the Q&As at work today.


----------



## PZT (Jun 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> 2 more weeks of progress, about 3 lbs difference in the pics. Is anyone else still doing this, or did y'all quit?!?
> 
> View attachment 23243


No I’m going fat lol


----------



## Spear (Jun 7, 2022)

Lookin great, CJ. 

I’m fat as fuck.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2022)

Spear said:


> Lookin great, CJ.
> 
> I’m fat as fuck.


I'm going to ban you for being a liar.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 7, 2022)

Spear said:


> Lookin great, CJ.
> 
> I’m fat as fuck.



😑​


----------



## PZT (Jun 7, 2022)

Weekly Check In: still fkin fat


----------



## PZT (Jun 7, 2022)

Spear said:


> Lookin great, CJ.
> 
> I’m fat as fuck.


Dude we will fkin kill u


----------



## PZT (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I'm going to ban you for being a liar.


He deserves it


----------



## Spear (Jun 7, 2022)

So much hostility here.


----------



## Spear (Jun 9, 2022)

254lbs


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 9, 2022)

Spear said:


> 254lbs





Spear said:


> Lookin great, CJ.
> 
> I’m fat as fuck.





JuiceTrain said:


> 😑​





Send0 said:


> I'm going to ban you for being a liar.



@Send0 ..... It's time🔫


----------



## PZT (Jun 9, 2022)

Fat Fk FYI of the Day: spear is a bastard


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 9, 2022)

Spear said:


> 254lbs



Very keg dominant but that’s a good thing. I think legs should always look slightly out of proportion to upper body. Look thick af. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thighsnotquads (Jun 9, 2022)

Spear said:


> 254lbs


THIIIIS MFer.
First of all, god you're gross. Look at all that floppy, sloppy fat just bubbling off your bones. You look like cottage cheese lava. A condom full of gravy. Dog shit in socks. I mean just absolutely repulsive.
Second, I can't even believe you showed your face, let alone smiled in these pics. Next time, try using the pixel tool to blur out at least one of your five chins, or like, I don't know, draw some abs on a couple of them, because your big fat head is the size of a torso.
Third, I'm really struggling to keep up this onslaught of insults, so I hate your hat too.
(F U, you jacked piece of aesthetic shit)
(wait til I post my muscle-free, smooth, basic bitch lady bod. You'll be so embarrassed and upset)
(I really do hate hats)


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 9, 2022)

thighsnotquads said:


> THIIIIS MFer.
> First of all, god you're gross. Look at all that floppy, sloppy fat just bubbling off your bones. You look like cottage cheese lava. A condom full of gravy. Dog shit in socks. I mean just absolutely repulsive.
> Second, I can't even believe you showed your face, let alone smiled in these pics. Next time, try using the pixel tool to blur out at least one of your five chins, or like, I don't know, draw some abs on a couple of them, because your big fat head is the size of a torso.
> Third, I'm really struggling to keep up this onslaught of insults, so I hate your hat too.
> ...



He's gonna turn into the next Mr. Olympia after this lol


----------



## thighsnotquads (Jun 9, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> He's gonna turn into the next Mr. Olympia after this lol


Yeah shame drives people to make miraculous changes.


----------



## Spear (Jun 9, 2022)

thighsnotquads said:


> THIIIIS MFer.
> First of all, god you're gross. Look at all that floppy, sloppy fat just bubbling off your bones. You look like cottage cheese lava. A condom full of gravy. Dog shit in socks. I mean just absolutely repulsive.
> Second, I can't even believe you showed your face, let alone smiled in these pics. Next time, try using the pixel tool to blur out at least one of your five chins, or like, I don't know, draw some abs on a couple of them, because your big fat head is the size of a torso.
> Third, I'm really struggling to keep up this onslaught of insults, so I hate your hat too.
> ...


It was a bad hair day 😕


----------



## Spear (Jun 9, 2022)

Im really feeling welcomed here in this community. Thanks everyone!


----------



## CJ (Jul 16, 2022)

Summer cut is over for me, here's how I ended up...


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 16, 2022)

@CJ well done sir, we’ll and truly shredded. Good proportions. Did well.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 16, 2022)

I tried to bulk.
I am 210. I went up about 15 lbs with Deca, then after dropping Deca look to be keeping about 7 of those lbs. my weight has been really consistent the last month.

Not where I want to be, but alright. Still look a little chubbier than I’d like and arms still need size from front. Chest, I think, improved. Overall, strength steadily improved.

Here, obviously, I’m trying to flex, but these aren’t with a pump. My lats remain my best feature and pose. 




Here’s a video of behind the scenes: evidence of the fat a photo doesn’t convey. Note muffin and second chin.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> Summer cut is over for me, here's how I ended up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shreddedAF!


----------



## Yano (Jul 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> Summer cut is over for me, here's how I ended up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on man !!! hella good work !


----------



## j2048b (Jul 16, 2022)

Good work guys! Im still skinny fat slammen beers and swimming in pools like a whale!! Ill get those muscles again eventually


----------



## GSgator (Aug 7, 2022)

Just got back to actually training. Last week was my first week back it’s been over a year.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Just got back to actually training. Last week was my first week back it’s been over a year.



Shit bro, looking great for having been off for so long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Aug 15, 2022)

Shreddy season
Not letting prep interrupt my fun in the sun 























Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 17, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Shreddy season
> Not letting prep interrupt my fun in the sun
> 
> 
> ...



What cheat codes are you using...


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 17, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> What cheat codes are you using...


R1, R2, L1, L2, Left, down, right, up, left, down, right, up.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 8, 2022)

Don't ask to see my tummy...


----------



## CJ (Sep 8, 2022)

Pool season is over, it's almost time to get beefy!!!


----------



## TomJ (Sep 8, 2022)

CJ said:


> Pool season is over, it's almost time to get beefy!!!


Bulking season starts October 2nd. 


Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 8, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Don't ask to see my tummy...
> View attachment 27828


Your boy is gonna be all over this pic  No gloves?


----------



## CJ (Sep 8, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Bulking season starts October 2nd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


You mean October 14th. 😁


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 8, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Your boy is gonna be all over this pic  No gloves?



Juicey Gloves


----------



## TomJ (Sep 8, 2022)

CJ said:


> You mean October 14th.


Fuck no. Oct 2 and 3 are my 100% free post show days. 

And you better be damned sure that if I'm able to get up out of my chair then I wasted them

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 8, 2022)

CJ said:


> Pool season is over, it's almost time to get beefy!!!



Already got fat via sympathy eating.

Dropped a quick 8 the last 2 weeks
At this rate i have a only 3 more weeks to get back to a stage where i can begin a bulk

Doctor dependant, November i will add Deca and Slin


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 8, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Doctor dependant, November i will add Deca and Slin


Have u tried improving your diet and training before increasing your stack?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 8, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Have u tried improving your diet and training before increasing your stack?


----------



## iGone (Sep 8, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 27864


Posting more selfies? Where are the gloves?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 8, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Have u tried improving your diet and training before increasing your stack?



Actually pretty funny ccomment lol.

That being said
I NEVER once said i actually "Need" the gear.
Ive always said that at 6,1" 240lbs, that i can continue to grow on TRT.
even when my cut is done and im around 220lb lean, i can still easily grow without the gear.

Just remember, at significantly heavier and leaner than you, ill be taking less than 50% of your dose.

A little can do a lot Valdosta.
Not a lot of gear is required to make decent gains.
I wish you'd try it


----------



## iGone (Sep 8, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Actually pretty funny ccomment lol.
> 
> That being said
> I NEVER once said i actually "Need" the gear.
> ...


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 8, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Bulking season starts October 2nd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Shit, did I miss the "It's time to start Cutting" Notification? I am still on last Octobers bulk.


----------



## PZT (Sep 8, 2022)

CJ said:


> Pool season is over, it's almost time to get beefy!!!


Haha jokes on y’all. I’m 9 months ahead of you guys


----------



## CJ (Sep 8, 2022)

PZT said:


> Haha jokes on y’all. I’m 9 months ahead of you guys


You cheating sun'uva'bitch!!!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 8, 2022)

PZT said:


> Haha jokes on y’all. I’m 9 months ahead of you guys



Living in 2023 over here


----------

